# Phrag. Don Wimber 'Barbara Ann' Am/Aos



## e-spice (Sep 26, 2017)

A classic. This clone grows pretty well. I've had it for about 12 years. I think it originally came from Whippoorwill Orchids in Arkansas. I got it from eBay.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 27, 2017)

Gorgeous color and excellent shape. No wonder it was awarded. Very nice plant. Does the spike ever branch?


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Sep 27, 2017)

Very nice. Congrats


----------



## Hamlet (Sep 27, 2017)

Great plant and photo!


----------



## Dandrobium (Sep 27, 2017)

Thats a great Don Wimber!


----------



## blondie (Sep 27, 2017)

That's a true beauty congrats


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2017)

One of the best around!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 28, 2017)

wow and wow photo!


----------



## phrag guy (Sep 28, 2017)

I love it, wish I had a piece of that one.
Good buy
Great picture also


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2017)

Yay besseae hybrids! I wonder how Mrs. Larkin is? And I have not heard from the Nortons in quite a while...


----------



## Hien (Sep 28, 2017)

outstanding , very smooth edges, no teeth at all on the petals


----------



## abax (Sep 28, 2017)

The colors suit the season perfectly. Such wonderful flowers.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 29, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids! I wonder how Mrs. Larkin is? And I have not heard from the Nortons in quite a while...



I haven't heard from the Nortons either NYEric. I never knew the Larkins.


----------



## GuRu (Oct 2, 2017)

Very good flowers and a great eBay buy


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2017)

e-spice said:


> I haven't heard from the Nortons either NYEric. I never knew the Larkins.



The Larkins owned Whipporwill, I'm surprised you got it on eBay. Nice acquisition.


----------



## e-spice (Oct 4, 2017)

NYEric said:


> The Larkins owned Whipporwill, I'm surprised you got it on eBay. Nice acquisition.



Yes there was a guy out of California that sold divisions of phrags from Whippoorwill. His email indicated he was associated with Cal Berkeley. I also got a Jason Fischer 'Barbara Ann' from him. It has never done very well for me though.


----------



## jjkOC (Oct 5, 2017)

Really beautiful blooms! Love the photography too!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2017)

Hmmmm, don't know of him. But he did have money for select divisions. .


----------



## OrchidIsa (Oct 5, 2017)

So perfect... :drool:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 6, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Don I (Oct 6, 2017)

I like that one a lot.
Don


----------

